# Connection with Mini



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

So I have my Roamio connected with cable, and an ethernet connection to my router. I would like to put a tv in the garage for the summer and use a mini to watch tv out there. It is across a room and through a couple walls. Does it pick up the Roamio wirelessly or do I have to connect the mini to the roamio with another cable? I am looking for the EASY button.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

johnfasc said:


> So I have my Roamio connected with cable, and an ethernet connection to my router. I would like to put a tv in the garage for the summer and use a mini to watch tv out there. It is across a room and through a couple walls. Does it pick up the Roamio wirelessly or do I have to connect the mini to the roamio with another cable? I am looking for the EASY button.


No easy button for you today. Most will suggest running coax and going with MoCA. The next idea would be power line adapters. The Mini has no built-in WiFi, nor will it accept a USB adapter. Is your router a newer model with a long range? Is money more important than easy?


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

Router is long range...power line adapters do what? And how/what are they? I take that back...I did try a power line adapter (pair) but got so so results so gave up on them. But would like the easiest way.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

johnfasc said:


> Router is long range...power line adapters do what? And how/what are they? I take that back...I did try a power line adapter (pair) but got so so results so gave up on them. But would like the easiest way.


Well, you could try a wired to wireless adapter. My Roamio is on one, the ASUS EA-N66R, but that device has doubled in price lately. The Mini is using an old TiVo AN0100 that I had on my Premiere. The Mini is only 50 feet from the router, a Netgear R7500, and there are two plaster walls inbetween. I don't think the TiVo adapter is so good. It is 5GHz, but never sold as "range extender", like other devices. I do feel the router, ugly as it is, is more important. The ASUS is better than the Linksys or Netgear EX6200. We're still talking money here. My Roamio is on the second floor, router on the first. I also have a Blue-ray, AVR, TV and two computers all on WiFi. And a 2.4GHz printer. There are little or no diagnostics to help with this, which may be why TiVo doesn't support the Mini on WiFi. I set things up this way since I don't like wires and it's not my house. The power is poor, with frequent spikes to 160v and everything is on a UPS. I use security and there are 5 or 6 WiFi telephones visible on a scan. Amazing since I'm pretty rural. Both of my computers use external Realtek USB WiFi 802.11ac adapters. Any questions?


----------



## Peter G (Jan 3, 2012)

Johnfasc:

Mini needs a wired ethernet connection to your router. You'll either need to run an ethernet cable or a coax cable to the garage. Coax option will need a MoCA adpater unless you have Roamio with MoCA built in. The Mini has MoCA capability so you only need one adpater near the router to create the MoCA network. If this is not an option then you can try the powerline adapters; they would be my 3rd choice.

If it is just for the summer maybe run a temporary cable out a window and into garage? I was in a apartment for few months and just ran a long ethernet cable around edge of room and down the hall from the living room router to bedroom mini. Worked fine for 3 months and even my Wife tolerated it.

Peter G


----------



## Marty1781 (Jan 2, 2004)

johnfasc said:


> So I have my Roamio connected with cable, and an ethernet connection to my router. I would like to put a tv in the garage for the summer and use a mini to watch tv out there. It is across a room and through a couple walls. Does it pick up the Roamio wirelessly or do I have to connect the mini to the roamio with another cable? I am looking for the EASY button.


Running ethernet or coax to the Mini is the preferred way. Powerline adapters are another option. If none of those work, you can try connecting the Mini using a wireless bridge. Keep in mind using wireless with the Mini can be a highly variable experience. In order to get the best results, you will obviously need a strong, quality wireless signal where the Mini is located. Wireless range extenders and/or repeaters may help if your router on its own isn't enough.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

If you have an Ethernet connection available, why do you need coaxial per this diagram which makes no sense?;
https://www.tivo.com/shop/mini (click installation, scroll halfway down)

The Ethernet connection for the 1st example still comes through a router (or switch) & Internet source (cable or DSL modem). What am I missing?


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

videobruce said:


> If you have an Ethernet connection available, why do you need coaxial per this diagram which makes no sense?;
> https://www.tivo.com/shop/mini (click installation, scroll halfway down)
> 
> The Ethernet connection for the 1st example still comes through a router (or switch) & Internet source (cable or DSL modem). What am I missing?


Hi,
If I read it correctly, the OP has neither coax or ethernet in his garage, which is where he wants to use his mini.
If running coax or ethernet is not practical, I would try the wireless bridge to ethernet. Get a dual band one if your router supports it. Use which ever band gets you the max throughput.


----------



## hamsterapm (Apr 29, 2015)

I bought a Linksys WUMC710 media connector (aka wireless bridge) off of Amazon for $35. Works great! You need a router that has a 5Ghz band and runs ac wireless for best results . I'm actually running my Roamio OTA off of one WUMC710, and then I bought another one and run a mini off of it. Works great! For reference, the router I am using is an Asus RT-AC68R.

Side Note: 5Ghz is a shorter range than 2.4Ghz, so if your trying to put an ac 5Ghz bridge too far from your router, your results will probably be bad.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

fcfc2;
My question had nothing to do with the OP. Did you look at the link??


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

videobruce said:


> fcfc2;
> My question had nothing to do with the OP. Did you look at the link??


That diagram is confusing. You don't need any cable if both units are connected to the router vie Ethernet.. The top one does not show a cable, but does state it on the side.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 30, 2012)

Confusing? It doesn't make sense since both are the same thing. 

I guess what would you expect with their grade school menus and text.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

videobruce said:


> fcfc2;
> My question had nothing to do with the OP. Did you look at the link??


Hi,
To respond to your post. If "My question had nothing to do with the OP", then it lacks a point of reference, making it puzzling at best and completely OT. 
"Did you look at the link??" I did and was even more perplexed because none of the 3 installation diagrams showed a situation like the OP had described. My "on topic" response to you was to try and clarify the OP's situation, which it appeared you misunderstood.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> To respond to your post. If "My question had nothing to do with the OP", then it lacks a point of reference, making it puzzling at best and completely OT.
> "Did you look at the link??" I did and was even more perplexed because none of the 3 installation diagrams showed a situation like the OP had described. My "on topic" response to you was to try and clarify the OP's situation, which it appeared you misunderstood.


First, don't. Second, TiVo doesn't believe in supporting a wireless Mini since it's hard. It is hard. But why even reply after a month? The OP has either gone wired or wireless. Flip a coin.


----------

